# When is it okay to take my GSD pup to the park or on walks?



## RoloV (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a 15 week old puppy GSD and she just got her final set of shots today. I was told by some people that I should stay away from places where other dogs have urinated or "pooped" at until she gets her last set of shots because if the poop or pee is infected with something it could make her sick if she happened to lick it or put something bad in her mouth. So when I went to go get her final shots today I was really excited because I've been looking forward to taking her on walks and parks. I feel like she is so bored and I want to tire her out somewhere (I live in a apartment). The bad news is that my vet said I should wait at least 3-4 more weeks to be safe. This really just ruined my mood because I really want to take her on walks and maybe play fetch. I can only do so much in my living room. When did you guys let your pups go to public areas or on walks around the neighborhood?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Perhaps the area where you reside is a high risk area for diseases dangerous to your pup?I always felt safe taking mine out and about after the second set of shots.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Our vet said 1 week after the final shots to be covered. The vaccination results are incremental, so after the first set of shots, they might be covered 30% or the might be 100%. After the final shots they may not have 100% immunity but it's a lot higher than it was. Vaccines don't give them immunity. They trigger the puppy's immune system to create antibodies. So the effectiveness is a combination of factors and the time isn't absolute. If you are very worried, go to places like Home Depot if yours allows dogs, where you are less likely to run into dog diseases than at a park or pet store. 

Our socialization schedule was all messed up due to the vet, some possible illnesses and other things. We still aren't on the schedule I wanted due to changes in training.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

There are lots of pros and cons either way. The puppies NEED to be socialized before 12 weeks, and certainly before 16 weeks because by 4 months there can be problems after that with puppies being so suspicious of everything and everyone they didn't see in that important time period.
I am sorry but I disagree with this way of thinking. Puppies HAVE to have exposure to daily things in life, new people ,new sounds, new sights.. I take my puppies out starting after first shots, not to dog parks, not to parks with dogs, but to areas where they can see people,maybe get a few goodies from strangers that I have in my pocket. Maybe see dogs , but not sniff them. Even walking on the street exposes them to cars, kids, etc. Noises, lawnmowers, things in the sky. Short walks, but interesting walks.
Yes, I worked for vets for 35 years, yes ,I know the speil and the dangers, but I have never had a puppy come down with parvo from early socialization but have had puppies that love people, are not afraid of things, sounds etc. I don't give a flying fig if my dog ever goes to a dog park and don't feel my dog needs to be "playmates" to other dogs. As long as they can accept normal everyday things, can realize that people in hats, coats, sunglasses, kids on bikes, on skateboards and all noises are normal, that is what I want. 
I know there will probably be lots of negative on this post, but remember one thing. You can keep that puppy home till its had 3 sets of shots and is 16 weeks old to protect it against parvo (or whatever) but if you,during this most important socializing time, go ANYWHERE, to petsmart, Petco, petsop, grocery store, Walmart
and someone walks in the store with parvo germs on their shoes, you can walk through it, into your house and BAM, your puppy is exposed to Parvo. I would rather have a well socialized puppy than one afraid of its own shadow.


----------



## blakerobinson (Jul 16, 2016)

We live in Brooklyn and started walking our pup after his second round of DPP. He had been stuck inside for about a month, but the vet suggested that it'd be alright to walk him around the neighborhood following that second shot. She did, however, recommend avoiding dog parks and being vigilant about poop on the sidewalks. 

That said, depending on where you're located, there should be socialization parties. Basically a bunch of people bring their puppies of similar vaccination levels to a training place and the pups play for a couple hours. Seems like you're able to bring your dog out by now, but maybe this is helpful for others who encounter this thread.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the most current canine vaccination schedule recommendation, or website? I am assuming I will be bringing ginger my future pup home at about 10 weeks of age. There is some conflicting info out there regarding vaccinations.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I should add that I live in Costa Rica, where my dogs were not only required to have the four core vaccines, but lepto, which I was not happy about. Since my dogs never run free, I am not worried too much about lepto here, although we do occasionally see sloths and agouti in the yard.


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

My pup is 17 weeks. I started taking her for walks down two streets of my neighborhood after her second round of shots but keeping her on pavement and away from poop and grass. She got her third round of shots at 16 weeks so I waited one week before taking her to the park for the first time, and now I'm letting her go pretty much everywhere except a pet store and the dog park until her parvo booster at five months.

I think "technically" I pushed it, but I felt risk vs reward (staying on pavement and limited neighborhood streets to get my pup socialized) was worth it.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd start taking your pup out for leash walks right away. You can control what she takes into her mouth when she is on leash (kind of). I pulled a lot of poop out of my pup's mouth when she was young. It's important for her to be in the world asap which doesn't mean she should have direct contact. Off leash play at a park is important too in another couple weeks provided the environment is safe and you can keep her out of trouble. You'll find out soon most dogs don't like gsd's and it's best to avoid bad contacts.


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

ausdland said:


> I'd start taking your pup out for leash walks right away. You can control what she takes into her mouth when she is on leash (kind of). I pulled a lot of poop out of my pup's mouth when she was young. It's important for her to be in the world asap which doesn't mean she should have direct contact. Off leash play at a park is important too in another couple weeks provided the environment is safe and you can keep her out of trouble. You'll find out soon most dogs don't like gsd's and it's best to avoid bad contacts.


Can you tell me more about this? "You'll find out soon most dogs don't like GSDs"... Experiencing that with my puppy and don't have any experience with it.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Ripley2016 said:


> Can you tell me more about this? "You'll find out soon most dogs don't like GSDs"... Experiencing that with my puppy and don't have any experience with it.


Maybe it's just mine but I don't think so. My pup is confident and bold and typically wants to engage but is not aggressive. A lot of dogs especially smaller dogs don't like her energy and get aggressive. Part of my training is to teach her to be more aloof and not approach other dogs I haven't introduced her to. That's hard to do with a young puppy so I'm just suggesting you be careful which puppies or dogs that are patient you let your puppy engage with. An adult, rescue cattle dog bit through my pup's hind leg muscle twice when she was 4.5 months old and just wanting to play. GSD's play rough and need compatible play mates; absent that it's better not to let them engage and get hurt, become fearful and/or aggressive.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ripley2016 said:


> Can you tell me more about this? "You'll find out soon most dogs don't like GSDs"... Experiencing that with my puppy and don't have any experience with it.


Two possibilities to consider. One thing could be an overly pushy, intensity to greeting or playing that some dogs can't handle and at the complete opposite end of things, an overt kind of insecurity that other less indifferent dogs are bothered by. With both, the other dogs will probably pick up on it before you do.


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

ausdland said:


> Maybe it's just mine but I don't think so. My pup is confident and bold and typically wants to engage but is not aggressive. A lot of dogs especially smaller dogs don't like her energy and get aggressive. Part of my training is to teach her to be more aloof and not approach other dogs I haven't introduced her to. That's hard to do with a young puppy so I'm just suggesting you be careful which puppies or dogs that are patient you let your puppy engage with. An adult, rescue cattle dog bit through my pup's hind leg muscle twice when she was 4.5 months old and just wanting to play. GSD's play rough and need compatible play mates; absent that it's better not to let them engage and get hurt, become fearful and/or aggressive.


My pup is the same way; confident, bold, and never backs down. I am pretty sure I have a dominant alpha dog on my hands but I'm up for the challenge. I've seen a large male GSD hackle and be aggressive to her at 15 weeks and she never shied away or backed down, just held her ground and barked. Kinda makes me proud, lol. I wanted a dog to protect me and my girls while my fireman hubby is away and I am glad she is brave. But it's weird to me to see a lab snapping at a dog (happened at the park a few days ago), and I've seen a lot of dogs have a weird confrontation with her even when she appears to be friendly from where I'm standing. At this point I feel like it's something she is putting out there that other dogs aren't liking, but I've just never dealt with this with any of my other dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> I should add that I live in Costa Rica, where my dogs were not only required to have the four core vaccines, but lepto, which I was not happy about. Since my dogs never run free, I am not worried too much about lepto here, although we do occasionally see sloths and agouti in the yard.


Oh well off topic but "Sloths???" Really I kinda thought those were "mythical" creatures ... you know like "Duckbill Platypus." 

I had to search for the "Agouti" looks like a giant "cuter version" of a "Rat." 

But back on topic ... it sounds like you already get it?? Organic matter is where the virus lives. 

Lepto is more of a threat to Dogs likely to come into contact with contaminated water AFAIK, so SAR dogs tend to get/need that vaccine. Most likely it would be a good idea for any dog that goes swimming in fresh bodies of water .... standing bodies of water are not really an issue in the high desert. 

Personally I have no issue with late "Socialization" myself, which for me means "Exposure to people " not "contact with people" and I don't do other dogs period. (Know safe dogs fine ... if one must.) But if one get's a bad break while "Socialization" a puppy they could end up losing their puppy! 

Dogs can be "Socialized" at any age ... typically they are called "Rescues." But yeah a "Puppy" is of course easier. )


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Ripley2016 said:


> My pup is the same way; confident, bold, and never backs down. I am pretty sure I have a dominant alpha dog on my hands but I'm up for the challenge. I've seen a large male GSD hackle and be aggressive to her at 15 weeks and she never shied away or backed down, just held her ground and barked. Kinda makes me proud, lol. I wanted a dog to protect me and my girls while my fireman hubby is away and I am glad she is brave. But it's weird to me to see a lab snapping at a dog (happened at the park a few days ago), and I've seen a lot of dogs have a weird confrontation with her even when she appears to be friendly from where I'm standing. At this point I feel like it's something she is putting out there that other dogs aren't liking, but I've just never dealt with this with any of my other dogs.


Well like I said be careful which dogs you let her play with off leash. It's hard to find pups of similar age, size and temperament. pm me if you're close to the n/e bay area and want a play mate. My pup's 60 lbs and loves to play like a gsd but wouldn't hurt your pup. 
Also a suggestion-if another leashed or fenced dog behaves aggressively towards your pup, move past it then shove a treat in her mouth with a 'good girl' for not engaging or being affected by the other animal's behavior. She sounds confident which is great and if she's anything like mine, she'll need to learn manners which takes time.


----------

